# 7.3 desiel no power ?



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

have a 02 7.3 when its cold in morning it has no power to make it up a slight hill. and that's after letting it run a bit..... Then it'll run normal...
Thanks,


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Injector(s)


----------



## skorum03 (Mar 8, 2013)

Mark Oomkes;2050880 said:


> Injector(s)


Probably this.

There isn't a whole lot that can go wrong with these. Any check engine lights?


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

no lights only on cold mornings


----------



## skorum03 (Mar 8, 2013)

vmj;2050898 said:


> no lights only on cold mornings


maybe your exhaust back pressure valve is sticking until the truck gets warm?


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

skorum03;2050923 said:


> maybe your exhaust back pressure valve is sticking until the truck gets warm?


this would be my guess as well. how many miles on the truck?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I wouldn't expect too much from it, it's a 7.3 after all. Just busting your chops!


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Put a scanner on it, run codes and tests. Does she smoke when cold? Will it reve up when cold, or a bad stumble.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

When was the last time you changed the fuel filter?


----------



## PremierSnowPlow (Dec 19, 2013)

Check oil, your injectors could be starving of oil when it's cold until it warms up. Had this happen on my 00'


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

it did the same thing on and off last winter.. it has 185000 miles on it no smoke.. no codes. just did oil and filters.. and it will rev up


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

skorum03;2050923 said:


> maybe your exhaust back pressure valve is sticking until the truck gets warm?


how do I check this ? where is it located ? Thanks


----------



## skorum03 (Mar 8, 2013)

vmj;2051096 said:


> how do I check this ? where is it located ? Thanks


It is connected to the turbo pedestal, right underneath the turbo. It just opens and closes in the winter to keep your truck warm. You know it is closed when your exhaust is crazy loud when you first start your truck up. I did the EBPV delete on my 7.3

I would just get a new turbo pedestal without the EBPV. I think mine was like $150. Can be tough to replace if your turbo bolts are rusty, mine were and the back one sheared taking it out. You can check to see if the rod coming out of the turbo pedestal is leaking any oil, that is usually a sign that it isn't going to be operating correctly.


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

I will look at this today..... thanks


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

when the exhaust back pressure valve sticks, it sounds like a jet out of the exhaust, and the truck has no power


----------



## skorum03 (Mar 8, 2013)

but if you tap the break with your foot, the valve should open and the loud noise should stop


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

$100 says injector(s).


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Just throw a set of injectors in it, ain't that hard to do. xysport

Before I do that I would take it to someone who has a good scanner, and run all the tests on it.


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

I hardly doubt the injectors are bad with only 185,000 on them. They usually last till 300k


----------



## skorum03 (Mar 8, 2013)

Randall Ave;2051294 said:


> Just throw a set of injectors in it, ain't that hard to do. xysport
> 
> Before I do that I would take it to someone who has a good scanner, and run all the tests on it.


But they are expensive.

But yea I would scan it too


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

snowish10;2051304 said:


> I hardly doubt the injectors are bad with only 185,000 on them. They usually last till 300k


I've done all 8 in a '99 and a '00. I upgraded, that's why I did all 8.

I've had bad one(s) in my both my '02s. None are close to 300.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Randall Ave;2051294 said:


> Just throw a set of injectors in it, ain't that hard to do. xysport
> 
> Before I do that I would take it to someone who has a good scanner, and run all the tests on it.


Did I say that?

Hard to know which one(s) are bad without getting it scanned. Strictly basing it on my experience.

Besides, I'm not the only one throwing out guesses.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Had to do injectors in a 99 with 105k. Had one bad so did that entire bank. But it is also normal for these to be a complete turd when back pressure valve is closed for warm up. When valve is closed you should here a hissing sound and if you put your foot in it the valve should open allowing the turbo to produce boost. If this doesn't work then I would be looking at EBPV and run a injector contribution test.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

120,000 is the approx life span of the injectors. Aporox.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;2051307 said:


> Did I say that?
> 
> Hard to know which one(s) are bad without getting it scanned. Strictly basing it on my experience.
> 
> Besides, I'm not the only one throwing out guesses.


Keep calm there, didn't say you did. I said in a previous post it needs to get a GOOD scanner on it, other wise we are just guessing here. Other wise he can just start throwing parts at it till he gets it running right.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Randall Ave;2051325 said:


> Keep calm there, didn't say you did. I said in a previous post it needs to get a GOOD scanner on it, other wise we are just guessing here. Other wise he can just start throwing parts at it till he gets it running right.


I'm calm. And I agree.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I have a Snap On Solus Pro, with all the updates, and even that will not do injector cut outs. For what ya pay for these, it would be nice if they were a little better.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Randall Ave;2051342 said:


> I have a Snap On Solus Pro, with all the updates, and even that will not do injector cut outs. For what ya pay for these, it would be nice if they were a little better.


Solus Ultra will. I borrow a buddies Verus. Snap on has used Verus I am thinking about buying.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Just make sure it has the latest update. My last update was on sale, still came to like $930.00 I will have to check mine to see if it will do cutouts now, it will on the 6.0. 7.3 I think is only a cyl. contribution test. I also have a Pro Link Ultra I'm paying off.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

My guy only charges $500 something for .2 update then later when .4 comes out it is free.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Just bought a Modus, now we have to figure out how to use it. lol

J\K, I have a guy who was the shop floor manager for the local Cummings shop, the only reason I bought it.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Mark Oomkes;2051394 said:


> Just bought a Modus,


New one or one of the older ones that need personality keys? I don't think any of the Modis could do function tests. But still a scanner is a must have for anyone doing their own repairs.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

skorum03;2051197 said:


> but if you tap the break with your foot, the valve should open and the loud noise should stop


yes it SHOULD. but when the valve sticks closed stepping on the brake or throttle does not open it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

kimber750;2051398 said:


> New one or one of the older ones that need personality keys? I don't think any of the Modis could do function tests. But still a scanner is a must have for anyone doing their own repairs.


Brand new, it will do all the function tests.


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

when motor goes into high throttle it does come off when u step on break..


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;2051558 said:


> Brand new, it will do all the function tests.


Nice scanner. I almost brought one for $5300 with euro package

Boss brought a verus for us instead


----------



## mrv8outboard (Dec 29, 2009)

The EBP sensor tube is stainless steal but the adapter and exhaust manifold are not. Check to see if there is black soot (i.e. exhaust leak) at the adapter. It is on the front of the passenger side exhaust manifold.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Mark Oomkes;2051558 said:


> Brand new, it will do all the function tests.


Well Snappy sold the used Verus but will sell me a new one for $4695. He almost had me.  He did call later saying he had another Verus traded in but wants $2500 for it.

Where did the OP go?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

When I bought the pro link ultra, the dum a,$$ snap on guy mailed the paperwork to my house instead of the shop. The wife was well, thrilled. For used that seems a little high.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

kimber750;2051672 said:


> Well Snappy sold the used Verus but will sell me a new one for $4695. He almost had me.  He did call later saying he had another Verus traded in but wants $2500 for it.
> 
> Where did the OP go?


A wireless q10 verus for 4700 new?

Our new cart retailed for 14. Idk what he paid


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Randall Ave;2051700 said:


> When I bought the pro link ultra, the dum a,$$ snap on guy mailed the paperwork to my house instead of the shop. The wife was well, thrilled. For used that seems a little high.


The new one is 50% off right now. Normally $9700. I did ask him why you would of been charged so much for updates. Seems if you skip a year the update costs goes from $545 to $995. Call it a loyalty program to get the lower cost updates.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Whiffyspark;2051772 said:


> A wireless q10 verus for 4700 new?
> 
> Our new cart retailed for 14. Idk what he paid


Correct. $4695 with credit rebate or $4985 without. For Verus Pro since the are rolling out Verus Edge for 2016.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

You didn't buy it yet? 90 days same as cash. I would have carried it off truck that day lol


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm pretty sure my next up date is free. Now I have to see if my Vantage is up datable. It never ends.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Which vantage. Pro?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Not sure, haven't used it in a while. And Ive had it for some time. Its not the original one.


----------



## damian (Jan 29, 2009)

Injectors. Around here it is not uncommon for injector failure after 120000 depending on maintenance. sounds like sticktion issues with yours,I dont care what anyone says about rev ex or any other snake oil none will clear up your problem. 5w40 full synthetic cj4 diesel rated oil will help cold start and low cold power issues. wont be perfect but big improver.


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

thank you I do use a synthetic oil... have to check which weight..


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

dieselss;2051315 said:


> 120,000 is the approx life span of the injectors. Aporox.


That's not true.... My dad& I both work at a ford dealer& work on 7.3's all the time. The majority go well past 120,000 miles...


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

agreed. according to Jim at Rosewood Diesel the 7.3 powerstroke injectors when reconditioned at 200,000 miles are ready, but do not need everything.


----------



## damian (Jan 29, 2009)

There are no tests that can be made with a scan tool to determine injector stiction issues as described by vmj. You can test cyl contribution or check for injector electrical related fault codes, but when you have cold no power issues on a 7.3 and have tested everything else such as hp system and backpressure device systems and determined all to be o.k. Some common clues that your injectors have low output cold are hard cold start when glow system is fine, but easier and smoother when plugged in, engine roughness when cold that clears up when running for a few minutes . I can suggest 5w40 full synthetic diesel rated oil will help considerably but nothing but injector replacement will cure it if it is injector sticktion. and no rev ex wont help.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

DO NOT BUY INJECTORS FROM PENSICOLA DIESEL INJECTION !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


They have a lot of listings on eBay also. Do not do not do not buy from them.


----------



## damian (Jan 29, 2009)

Newhere is absolutely right. We got tempted by the low price for 7.3 "reman" injectors from PDI awhile back and got a few sets, what a mistake. Ended up pulling them back out eventually after chasing our tail trying to diag driveability\smoking,hard start issues that were our reman injectors we "knew were good". Good injectors are expensive. If the barrells and plungers are not new I dont want them. These are the hard working close tolerance parts subject to scoring from bad fuel/ dirty filters poor maint.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

that is why Rosewood is so highly recommended. Jim uses new parts when rebuilding them, and flow test them.
his price for rebuilding starts at $850 for a set with new barrels and plungers, or $1,235 for total overhaul with new plungers, barrels, and nozzles.


----------



## Precedence (Oct 3, 2008)

One other thing to check, on my 7.3 f550 dump I thought I had injectors going bad due to lack of power/hard starting. Before spending the money on injectors I changed the main fuel filter AND took the fuel pickup assembly out of the tank (easy to do since I could put the box up) at the bottom of the assembly are two screen filters and they were completely clogged with crap. Cleaned them off and bingo! It was like a brand new truck, tons of power and no more rough starts.

From what my buddy told me those screen filters clogging is pretty common cause nobody ever drops the tank and checks them.


----------



## damian (Jan 29, 2009)

Fuel inlet screens in the fuel tank unit do clog especially when filling from cans,not usually cause for hard starting, most often low power misfire under load. always easy to diagnose as it shows low fuel pressure which gets worse under increase load.


----------

